# Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kommenden Mittwoch, den *30.03 findet ab 20 Uhr* ein Themenchatabend zum Thema "*Bepflanze Wurzeln, Steine etc mit Sempervivum und anderem*" statt. Diesen wird Anja (hexe_mol) mit Rat und Tat begleiten und sämtliche Fragen zum Thema beantworten.

Ihr könnt alle Fragen zum Thema stellen, also bis zum Mittwoch!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Chrima (26. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Hallo Daniel,

Super Thema,finde ich.
Hoffentlich verpasse ich das nicht so wie den 21.3. den hab ich 
verpennt.

LG Tina


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit,
aber was zur Hölle sind _Semps_?


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Servus Peter

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/115/]Semps[/URL]


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Hallo Peter,
guckst Du hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauswurze
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Hallo Helmut,
das hat sich jetzt überschnitten,
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Servus Markus

Doppelt hält besser


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Danke liebe Teichfreunde!
... und die Hauswurzen setzt ihr ins Feuchte 
oder geht´s da um Gartengestaltung allgemein?


----------



## Echinopsis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... und die Hauswurzen setzt ihr ins Feuchte





Was heißt "Gartengestaltung"? Die Wasserpflanzen halte ich ja auch nur indirekt zur Gartengestaltung...der Eine mehr..der Andere weniger..


----------



## Echinopsis (30. März 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend 30.03 "Bepflanze Wurzeln & Semps"*

Moin,

nochmal zur Erinnerung: Heute Abend isses soweit!


----------

